# Any place I can bulk buy cheap glass items? Or ideas?



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

I love going to dollar tree every 2 days to go buy cheap, sticky, dusty wine glasses (a dollar each) and then me and the dudes line them up in the park on a picnic table and we shoot em from a good distance. It's very satisfying and costs around 6 bucks per target practice session, we know we can find glass bottles from the trash too but there aren't many because people collect them, so anyone knows a place where I can get many wine glasses/glass objects in bulk for an insanely cheap price? Because every time, 6 dollars, it all adds up...


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

I think breaking glass in a park is not the smartest idea.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Mr.Dangerous said:


> I love going to dollar tree every 2 days to go buy cheap, sticky, dusty wine glasses (a dollar each) and then me and the dudes line them up in the park on a picnic table and we shoot em from a good distance. It's very satisfying and costs around 6 bucks per target practice session, we know we can find glass bottles from the trash too but there aren't many because people collect them, so anyone knows a place where I can get many wine glasses/glass objects in bulk for an insanely cheap price? Because every time, 6 dollars, it all adds up...


Have you tried sticks of sidewalk chalk? you can get boxes of it cheap at the dollar stores. goes away when it rains too


----------



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

Valery said:


> I think breaking glass in a park is not the smartest idea.


Glass showers the concrete below and we sweep and clean everything afterwards and all done at night so no worries


----------



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> Mr.Dangerous said:
> 
> 
> > I love going to dollar tree every 2 days to go buy cheap, sticky, dusty wine glasses (a dollar each) and then me and the dudes line them up in the park on a picnic table and we shoot em from a good distance. It's very satisfying and costs around 6 bucks per target practice session, we know we can find glass bottles from the trash too but there aren't many because people collect them, so anyone knows a place where I can get many wine glasses/glass objects in bulk for an insanely cheap price? Because every time, 6 dollars, it all adds up...
> ...


Dude. That's the coolest Idea I've heard, no joke. I'll definitely do this because it can also help me practice accuracy better due to it being thinner than a glass bottle, Thanks!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Several people where I live recycle glass. Maybe you could find someone who would give you their recycling glass. After all, you would still be recycling, just in a different way


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Mr.Dangerous said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Dangerous said:
> ...


It is a lot of fun. If you want a real challenge try some neco wafers, the candy disks, you can also use jaw breakers as ammo, if your range is short. Just a few ideas that have been presented on this forum


----------



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

Tag said:


> Several people where I live recycle glass. Maybe you could find someone who would give you their recycling glass. After all, you would still be recycling, just in a different way


thats a good way of putting it LOL


----------



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> It is a lot of fun. If you want a real challenge try some neco wafers, the candy disks, you can also use jaw breakers as ammo, if your range is short. Just a few ideas that have been presented on this forum


Ooooo I can use discs too as targets


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Mr.Dangerous said:


> Valery said:
> 
> 
> > I think breaking glass in a park is not the smartest idea.
> ...


*Still a bad idea. If you miss a broken piece or two while sweeping at night (!), someone gets injured, and word gets out that people are breaking glass with slingshots ... get a clue.*


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

If you are dedicated to smashing glass? There are glassware manufacturers just about everywhere. If you reference Sample glasses for micro breweries, promotional or give away, you can get them for $0.01 each. Of course there are always beer bottles.

But I gotta agree with AEM. As satisfying as it is, public glass smashing is no bueno Bro.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Glass smashing alternatives include:

shooting paintballs and/or clay ammo at scrap wood. You can hang the scraps using string, dig them partway into the ground, lean them against each other, but complex structures. You can decorate them with glue on Zombie, angry bird, and alien targets. You can make a field or roving course. I find the splat of a pinatball to be as satisfying and breaking glass

Balloons - either right out of the bag, or get a funnel and add some flour or baby powder (which is now corn starch) for an explosive effect

pop cans

paper mache targets (or just buy a pinata) - soak paper strips in dilute white glue, use balloons as a frame and build fanciful targets


----------



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

Tobor8Man said:


> Glass smashing alternatives include:
> 
> shooting paintballs and/or clay ammo at scrap wood. You can hang the scraps using string, dig them partway into the ground, lean them against each other, but complex structures. You can decorate them with glue on Zombie, angry bird, and alien targets. You can make a field or roving course. I find the splat of a pinatball to be as satisfying and breaking glass
> 
> ...


That's awesome! I can fill balloons with flour or some dyed flour or even colored chalk powder! thanks for that.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Make your own fake glass. This is what stuntmen use in the movies in like fights where you might break a 'glass' bottle over someone's head.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Man with all the Christmas lights around why buy anything;-) I shot all the lights off neighbors tree funny thing he never found the humour owell live on . Maybe don’t listen to me probably a bad idea


----------



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> Make your own fake glass. This is what stuntmen use in the movies in like fights where you might break a 'glass' bottle over someone's head.


Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

Port boy said:


> Man with all the Christmas lights around why buy anything;-) I shot all the lights off neighbors tree funny thing he never found the humour owell live on . Maybe don't listen to me probably a bad idea


LOL funny idea


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I am just messing around don’t want get anyone upset lol but I did shoot the lights of the shop tree years ago dude got real mad at me I had one them automatic airsoft guns . I had buy new lights ;-(


----------



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

Port boy said:


> I am just messing around don't want get anyone upset lol but I did shoot the lights of the shop tree years ago dude got real mad at me I had one them automatic airsoft guns . I had buy new lights ;-(


eh I got one a-hole that really needs it


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Clay pigeons.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Goodwill Industries

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Sean Khan said:


> Make your own fake glass. This is what stuntmen use in the movies in like fights where you might break a 'glass' bottle over someone's head.


...and, they taste great, as does fake blood, which is basically corn syrup, chocolate syrup and food coloring (quite sticky, but yummy).

Don't ask - just another of my silly ventures, this time into makeup special effects...

THWACK!


----------

